# South Bay Scenes



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Hello fellow bicyclists,

Robert Babbitt, aka The Walrus, passed away on May 17th, 2007 while riding one of his favorite bicycles at Woodley Park. His sisters and I wanted to take this opportunity to let you know what happened to him and why you have not seen his posts recently on this site. 

I am also a bike rider (road) living in Las Vegas. Bob and I road several times in the Los Angeles area and planned more rides together. This past year I participated in the American Diabetes Tour de Cure ride in Las Vegas. Some of the bicycles and associated parts are being sold on Ebay with the proceeds being donated to the American Diabetes Foundation.
Anyone wishing to make a donation in his memory, please do so to the American Diabetes Foundation.

We hope you enjoyed his posts, and his sense of humor. I am sure they will be missed.

Ira Eichenfield
Lynne Eichenfield
Susan Babbitt*


A pretty fine bike path runs along the South Bay in L.A. County, from Temescal Canyon in the north down to the Palos Verdes Peninsula in the south. Having a free afternoon on Sunday, I headed south from about the midpoint at Playa del Rey. This being the dead of "winter" in SoCal, the path is getting only a fraction of the use it sees during spring or summer; normally, cyclists have to dodge the dogs, pedestrians and witless skaters who clog the route. Today it's wide open most of the way.... 

I stop at a restroom at El Segundo and stare at the deserted volleyball courts and lifeguard stand--it looks just like summer, minus the people.

On the bluffs a half-mile farther down, there's a hang glider concession. In all the years I've been riding past here, in whatever weather they've had, there's always _someone_ taking a stab at it...and I've only seen one person who stayed up longer than 4 or 5 seconds.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*...a few beach sights*

There's a statue at the Hermosa Beach Pier of Tim Kelly, a surfer and lifeguard who died back in '64. It faces inland to the plaza at the foot of Pier Avenue, a year-round mob scene revolving around the bars, restaurants, bars, souvenir shops, bars, surf shops, bars...I can't understand how the recent Left Coast RBR gathering didn't wind up here.

Down where Hermosa Beach segues into Redondo Beach is this Edison generating plant, decorated with one of Wyland's whale murals. It's getting a little hard to see these days, as the trees keep getting taller, which must explain why the blimp kept circling--the only good vantage point now is from the air.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*A jury of my piers...*

...so to speak.

The beach towns I go through are centered on their piers, which is typical of virtually all the coastal towns around here. The first two shots are Manhattan Beach pier and Hermosa Beach pier, respectively. Pretty workmanlike and functional. The "pier" at Redondo Beach's King Harbor makes up for the others; it's actually four sections of piers forming a closed rectangle, with a fifth section cutting across the center diagonally, and there are as many as three levels. A generous selection of seafood restaurants and knick-knack shops is there to lull the unwary into parting with their cash. 

Any open space at the railings is usually filled by the anglers. There must have been almost 200 people giving it a go, or at least pretending to fish while they napped. That hazy whaleback in the distance is Palos Verdes, which is another great ride--but that's another report.

Hmmmm--a serious case of crabs...


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*A sampling of the local eyesores*

Wouldn't you think that in the richest country in the world that even beach bums would not be reduced to living in miserable shacks like these? There ain't no justice....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Not a bad close to the day*

I can't figure out where the clouds came from--one moment I was squinting into the sunlight and the next thing I know, it's getting pretty dim and my jersey's beginning to feel pretty thin. 

Before returning to the car, I head on up to the bridge over Ballona Creek, just across the channel from the freak show that is Venice, and bide my time. Paid off pretty well this time....


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Walrus - these are great photos. I've never been to that area of the country - but in just a few minutes, you've given me a real "feel" for it. Well done.

In your final section of photos, I really like the 3rd pic where the clouds bisect the sun. Great shot.

And in another there appears to be some sort of "factory" with boiler stacks, what is that?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Great series of photos and a nice travelog. 2 thumbs way UP!*



Chase15.5 said:


> And in another there appears to be some sort of "factory" with boiler stacks, what is that?


 Powerplant.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Very nice pictures. The sunset pictures are awesome. It must be so difficult to brave out those cruel winters. I just don't know how you all do it.

You get two snaps in a Z formation.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great report. Must be nice living that close to the Ocean. I've always loved riding along the sea. Great sunset photos. Also, now I want crab for lunch. Not sure if I can find it anywhere around here though.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

MB1 nailed it--I'm not sure if that's another Edison operation, or if it's L.A. DWP. There's a charming stretch along there with a couple of power plants plus the gigantic Hyperion sewage treatment facility. Add to that the airliners departing LAX around the clock, and it's a little slice of heaven....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I lucked out this time because the winds were calm for a change; it seems like 9 out of 10 times I'm down that way, I not only have a stiff headwind all the way back, but all the clouds get blown away and the sunsets are a washout. ...but when it works, it works.

Actually, I live quite a ways inland--wouldn't mind living down there, especially in summer when it's 30 degrees cooler. I think I could be comfortable in one of those little beach shacks I saw.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_It must be so difficult to brave out those cruel winters. I just don't know how you all do it._

Well, we're not _all _ latte-sipping, tofu-munching, yuppie bliss ninnies out here...personally, I manage to endure these frigid months by not shaving my legs, and thinking manly thoughts*, while the weaker souls cower in their SUVs with the heaters going full blast.

*_Not_ to be confused with anything Brokeback-ish, mind you....


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi Walrus,

Thanks for sharing. That is one of my favorite weekday rides when I get to play hookie from work. When it gets warmer you can see the pro beach volleyball players practicing at Hermosa and Manhattan.

Before anyone else in the frigid parts of the country (or world) gets too jealous, we did recently have a sewage spill over that part of the beach  (in front of the boiler stacks) which shut down a good portion of that path up until MLK Jr day. Back then, about two weeks ago, the beach was also covered with huge berms to contain the spill. Unfortunately the fecal bacterial counts in the sand are still high and it looks like the city is going to have to truck out the sand and have it replaced. Every time I ride by that plant the bikepath is always covered with runoff water from the plant and I get the feeling that some of the treated sewage is spraying up all over me and my water bottle mouthpieces. 

In Venice did you stop by the tapas place for lunch/dinner? Mmmm... so good. Or if you took the path all the way north to San Vicente in Brentwood you could always stop at Barney's Gourmet Hamburgers if you wanted something a little more substantial.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Great report & photos! I was on part of that path on Sunday. My sister and I rode from her pad in El Segundo up to around Sunset and back. We usually stop for a Heffeweissen at that Waterfront place in Venice.
Thanks!


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Very Nice!*

Thanks for the RR. Can't wait for the PV (Palos Verdes) ride report! Make sure that you take pictures of Redondo Beach from the top of PV..


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Urrrkk-k-k-kkk!! ! !! ! ! ! I'd forgotten about the sewage spill--I was too jazzed about getting some saddle time in to be able to remember trivialities like that. 

The one place down in that area where I keep meaning to stop for the proverbial heart-attack-on-a-plate is The Shack on Culver Bl. I've heard they have burgers that are a match for the cardiologist's nightmares that I get in Eagle Rock at The Bucket.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Dang! We might have passed each other at some point, although I'm pretty sure I'd have recognized your Ybarrola.

When you gonna post more pix of your commute? I never get tired of that Coca-Cola building....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Dunno when I'll have enough free time to ride PV, but I'm working on it.

(Is pinoy thunder a lot different than pinay thunder?)


----------



## mrrun2fast (Apr 14, 2003)

Ahhh. I write this whenever someone post pictures of the South Bay...

I recognize all of those photos. I used to live in Manahttan Beach on Manhattan Beach Blvd (on top of the hill overlooking the city). I moved from there about 2 years ago.

I miss riding on the beach path, especially during the winters when it's clear of rollerbladers and weirdos. I used to commute on that path to work. 

Is there still that really old homeless dude walking around??? and the really obese guy with friars haircut? I hear the metlox project is finally finished. It's too bad when I lived there, it was under construction.

Thanks for bringing back the memories, even though it hurts.


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> Dunno when I'll have enough free time to ride PV, but I'm working on it.
> 
> (Is pinoy thunder a lot different than pinay thunder?)


Pinoy is the male version.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

_Pinoy is the male version._

I know--I endured 17 years of pinay thunder...


----------



## Seamus (May 23, 2005)

The Walrus said:


> Urrrkk-k-k-kkk!! ! !! ! ! ! I'd forgotten about the sewage spill--I was too jazzed about getting some saddle time in to be able to remember trivialities like that.
> 
> The one place down in that area where I keep meaning to stop for the proverbial heart-attack-on-a-plate is The Shack on Culver Bl. I've heard they have burgers that are a match for the cardiologist's nightmares that I get in Eagle Rock at The Bucket.


Used to live in Playa about a mile from the Shack. Good grease! I recommend the open face double chili-cheeseburger. 

Interesting note about The Shack - they have two locations in Socal, two in Colorado, and two in Hawaii. I've eaten at the one on Kauai (last week, actually) and the one in PDR.

Jim


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

Hmmmmmmmm--where's the other SoCal location?


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

The Walrus said:


> where's the other SoCal location?


I _think_ it used to be on Wilshire in Santa Monica, near 26th. There was a Shack there, at any rate, just don't know if it's related. And I believe it's gone now.


----------



## b rubble (Jun 26, 2006)

In the picture where all the bikes are tied next to the boats (Redondo Beach), there's a good little beer dive called Naja's Place http://najasplace.com/ with over 400 beer varieties.

I've done the 44 mile round trip from RB to Pacific Palisades and back and always celebrate with a beer or three at najas.


----------



## Route 66 Domestiques (Jun 15, 2006)

*Zuma Beach to Long Beach*



The Walrus said:


> A pretty fine bike path runs along the South Bay in L.A. County, from Temescal Canyon in the north down to the Palos Verdes Peninsula in the south. Having a free afternoon on Sunday, I headed south from about the midpoint at Playa del Rey. This being the dead of "winter" in SoCal, the path is getting only a fraction of the use it sees during spring or summer; normally, cyclists have to dodge the dogs, pedestrians and witless skaters who clog the route. Today it's wide open most of the way....
> 
> I stop at a restroom at El Segundo and stare at the deserted volleyball courts and lifeguard stand--it looks just like summer, minus the people.
> 
> On the bluffs a half-mile farther down, there's a hang glider concession. In all the years I've been riding past here, in whatever weather they've had, there's always _someone_ taking a stab at it...and I've only seen one person who stayed up longer than 4 or 5 seconds.


Now that my airline has me "temporarily" based out of LAX, I, too, find myself riding the beach bike path. I start from the house near where the I-10 and Robertson Blvd. (the old Desilu Studios) exit is. I work my way to the Ballona Creek bike path near the NPR radio studios and head five miles to the ocean in Playa del Rey. I normally ride south from there since riding north takes me through Venice Beach and the path becomes a winding obstacle course for a couple of miles where rollerbladers, fire-eaters and hemp tattoo artists compete for space and attention. However, everyone has to ride through this experience at least once in her cycling career.
Riding south, I also stop at the Dockweiler State Beach bathrooms which can be very noisey as it is immediately under the flight path of LAX and the departing jetsheading for Hong Kong, Paris and Rio. The hang-glider training academy is the next stop where I am reminded how many times Orville and Wilbur got it wrong before they got it right.
Turn east on Grand Ave. and ride into El Segundo at the Chevron refineries where there are a number of eateries: Wendy's Cafe once owned Ann Folkerson whose husband and daughter were both stunt people in several movies; there's the Fantastic Cafe on Main St. or the new Su Casa also on Main St. And, Friday, Saturday and Sunday, the Old Town Music Hall on Raymond St. has silent movies complete with Bill Fields playing the Wulitzer House organ. Yes, Nell is tied to the railroad tracks.
Heading further south on the beach bike path, I often stop at Polly's on the Pier in Redondo Beach for breakfast where the full and half day fishing boats launch. Continuing south through Torrance into Palos Verdes Peninsula, I ride through the golf course now owned by Donald Trump; he had to re-build the 17th hole as it disappeared one morning when the bluffs fell into the Pacific Ocean.
Another hour south, I'm at the Lighthouse at Point Fermin where the "experienced" hang gliders are soaring above the ocean bluffs. These flyers appear to be certified instructors at the previous training academy.
But, maybe the biggest attraction of the ride is the abundance of good looking ladies on rollerblades (thank God string bikinis are still in vogue) even though every quarter mile there are painted signs on the path "bikes only." 
During the winter months, the path is safe; during the summer months, due to the walkers, joggers, roller bladers, and people crossing the path with barbeque grills and bags of bricquettes walking toward the beach, I find it best to be on the ride before 6am and back home again by 11am. Otherwise, I would be as safe riding against traffic on Sepulveda Blvd. at noon on the Fourth of July. (or in a holding pattern over Monterey Park as my "low fuel" horn sounds.


----------



## Route 66 Domestiques (Jun 15, 2006)

*Ah, the Shackburger*



The Walrus said:


> Urrrkk-k-k-kkk!! ! !! ! ! ! I'd forgotten about the sewage spill--I was too jazzed about getting some saddle time in to be able to remember trivialities like that.
> 
> The one place down in that area where I keep meaning to stop for the proverbial heart-attack-on-a-plate is The Shack on Culver Bl. I've heard they have burgers that are a match for the cardiologist's nightmares that I get in Eagle Rock at The Bucket.


I have to stop at The Shack at least once a month for...imagine.. the most gigantic double cheeseburger you've ever had--now add two sliced in half weiners all inside a monster bun. Add a huge order of fries...open that bun and add honey mustard sauce. Then enjoy. The bar is doing a non-stop business with the beach bums and hanger ons.
Your favorite beer will wash the killer-burger down..need maybe three or four for proper digestion. Now, walk across the street past Georgio's Italian Restaurant where I know "The Boys" have their meetings and around the corner to The Harbor Room (you can access the Italian restaurant through a back door in the Harbor Room) where some older serious drinkers have a head start. Two margaritas with tip will set you back $11. The juke box is blaring Ella, Frank and Gogi Grant to a few people who are feeling no pain out on the make shift dance floor. Then, there's Moe's place across the street in the strip shopping center. More beer and they have a dozen pool tables. Moe's was once an end destination restaurant owned by Dennis Quan (who sold out and "retired" to Palm Springs). Dennis had a menu; but, you just let him create something for you without referring to the menu or the price. Tanner's Coffee House is on the same street corner along with another restaurant, "The Bistro." Thankfully, a number of city bus route turn around at this point (with bicycle racks on the front just in case you now need one and have a buck twenty-five for fare).


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I dunno--my arteries are squealing as I read about that burger. My gross-out fave is the Cardiac Burger at the Bucket, which is the largest single patty I've personally encountered (although I've seen photos of bigger ones--insanity), with the usual burger fixings (lettuce, tomato, grilled onion, cheese) plus grilled mushrooms, a grilled slice of ham and (deep-fried!) bacon. I can only bring myself to eat one or two a year, as I have to restrict my diet to brown rice and raw broccoli for a month after I've indulged.

How do you get from PV to Long Beach? The question's come up on the SoCal forum many a time; the general concensus is that you'd have to ride _wayyyyyy_ to the north to find a not-too unsavory area to ride through. (No way I'd take Anaheim St, especially solo....)


----------



## Route 66 Domestiques (Jun 15, 2006)

*Yes, Anaheim Street*



The Walrus said:


> I dunno--my arteries are squealing as I read about that burger. My gross-out fave is the Cardiac Burger at the Bucket, which is the largest single patty I've personally encountered (although I've seen photos of bigger ones--insanity), with the usual burger fixings (lettuce, tomato, grilled onion, cheese) plus grilled mushrooms, a grilled slice of ham and (deep-fried!) bacon. I can only bring myself to eat one or two a year, as I have to restrict my diet to brown rice and raw broccoli for a month after I've indulged.
> 
> How do you get from PV to Long Beach? The question's come up on the SoCal forum many a time; the general concensus is that you'd have to ride _wayyyyyy_ to the north to find a not-too unsavory area to ride through. (No way I'd take Anaheim St, especially solo....)


It's been a couple years since I have ridden all the way to Belmont Shore/Long Beach (as those people no longer live there); but, I ride PV to Portugese Bend and and work my way through some neighborhood streets working my way to Gage Street (I think) then
to Anaheim Street. I think it is Anaheim Street that has the railroad track in it--crashed a friend of mine when his front tire got between the payment and the tracks. He went down.
And, yes, it is not an area where I would want to ride alone or at night. Waterfront types.. heavy industrial/port and terminal truck traffic, warehouses, and a number of people I wouldn't take home to mama. However, I prefer Anaheim Street on a week-end afternoon over the bike path from the Venice Pier to the Santa Monica Pier.


----------



## Route 66 Domestiques (Jun 15, 2006)

*as for Belmont Shore*



Route 66 Domestiques said:


> It's been a couple years since I have ridden all the way to Belmont Shore/Long Beach (as those people no longer live there); but, I ride PV to Portugese Bend and and work my way through some neighborhood streets working my way to Gage Street (I think) then
> to Anaheim Street. I think it is Anaheim Street that has the railroad track in it--crashed a friend of mine when his front tire got between the payment and the tracks. He went down.
> And, yes, it is not an area where I would want to ride alone or at night. Waterfront types.. heavy industrial/port and terminal truck traffic, warehouses, and a number of people I wouldn't take home to mama. However, I prefer Anaheim Street on a week-end afternoon over the bike path from the Venice Pier to the Santa Monica Pier.


There's the biker-bar "Acapulco Inn;" but, hanging out there can become a long afternoon.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I miss ya buddy.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

One of my favorite ride reports ever. I was thinking about when I heard the news but didn't get around to doing the search.

Good call, MB.

Later, The Walrus. You're already missed.


----------



## el gee (Feb 4, 2005)

*South Bay Scenes revisited*

Some pics laying around that reminded me of The Walrus.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

el gee said:


> Some pics laying around that reminded me of The Walrus.


Thanks.


----------

